# Finally a drake pintail and need help with duck ID (pics)



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Well been waiting for a drake pintail all year, finally got one, dropping it off at the taxidermist tomorrow. Also shot this other duck today, no clue what it is, some sort of shiz duck i assume.





































Let me know if someone knows


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like a common Ringbill from here


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

cool ducks,hopefully i can get a pintail this year.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Its a female lesser scaup (also called a bluebill in ND).. they are the most common bird shot on Devils Lake. and the most common diving duck in N. America.

A greater scaup is extremely similar, but slightly larger, has a smoothly rounded head, and a large black nail on the bill tip.

It's not a ringneck either...as a female shows a ring around her eyes and a white spot on the bill.










Here is a photo of a female scaup









Here is a photo of a female ringbill









Ryan


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

that pintail doesnt have a tail. looks pretty nice other than that......


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

10-4 that's a hen scaup


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

If it was a greater scaup the white wing stripe would go almost all the way to the tip of the wing, on the lesser scaup it starts about half way down the wing.

And on the Pintail, I shot a drake earlier this year and the plumage wasn't that great (the plumage on yours looks awesome) but it had a very long sprig on it, the longest one that I have seen so far in ND.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

thats a pretty nice pintail but it doesnt have much of a tail. the ones in texas get pretty dang long. six inches is not uncommon at all.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

We get them around here as well, mostly in the spring. If I were going to spend the money to mount it, I would definitely hold out for one with a nice sprig. Otherwise it's like mounting a buck without a rack!!


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

hmmmm, how come this person is not being chastized, and blasted for shooting an unidentified bird - like i would be if i posted up something like that???? is he/she a resident by chance?? LOL

btw - i have no problem with you shooting that duck, just think its funny how the NR's get treated on here compared to res hunters.

peace out.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Perch_44 said:


> hmmmm, how come this person is not being chastized, and blasted for shooting an unidentified bird - like i would be if i posted up something like that???? is he/she a resident by chance?? LOL
> 
> btw - i have no problem with you shooting that duck, just think its funny how the NR's get treated on here compared to res hunters.
> 
> peace out.


Nope he is from Nebraska Perch.

If you note... his entire bag consists of 2 ducks. I think he is well under any daily bag limit for any state, and *WELL* within the Hunters Choice regulations.

He also didn't come here with a chip on his shoulder complaining about how he had a lousy time in ND. He simply came here asking a question on one bird in his bag. He could have simply never asked about that bird and just showed us his nice pinnie. But it appears he'd like to learn more and came here for answers.

Not empathy or sympathy like others have recently....

Ryan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Although, he still should know his ducks before shoots.

Ive been hunting with two rooks all season. Haveing fun, their hooked, but their ID skills suck (especially earlier when the birds were "ugly"). 
I nag them, but its a very important aspect of duck hunting.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Relax...He was just asking a question! He didn't shoot a Bald Eagle, it was a bird that he has a legal right to take!


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

this was my 6th duck for the day, everything here is open except divers i believe so i wasnt worried, and plus i was on my own turf so i dont worry about getting bashed. North Dakota is a great place though, and thats why i joined this forum, thanks everyone.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

mallard_molester said:


> this was my 6th duck for the day, everything here is open except divers i believe so i wasnt worried, and plus i was on my own turf so i dont worry about getting bashed. North Dakota is a great place though, and thats why i joined this forum, thanks everyone.


well if everything EXCEPT divers are open, what the heck did you shoot a diver for?
and good luck shooting a pintail with a sprig like you see down south in No Dak. it just doesn't happen.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Step one, untie shoe lace.
Step two, remove shoe.
Step three, place foot in mouth.

Im just joking with ya Rick.

But yup, if divers are closed mallardmolester, you are ILLEGAL, cuz ya shot one.

ID ID ID ID ID ID ID ID!!!!!!!!!!! I cant stress it enough to young or new hunters.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

im not talking about divers in general, we have one closed bird, i know what it looks like, and this isnt one of them, we dont have azzhat game wardens here in nebraska, First day of teal opener, two of the guys i was with got fined for

Unplugged shotguns
Loaded in vehicle
no federal stamps
One was shooting lead shot

They each walked away with 150.00 or so in fines, should have been close to 1000.00. They are much more willing to work with you down here


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

mallard_molester said:


> im not talking about divers in general, we have one closed bird, i know what it looks like, and this isnt one of them, we dont have azzhat game wardens here in nebraska, First day of teal opener, two of the guys i was with got fined for
> 
> Unplugged shotguns
> Loaded in vehicle
> ...


that sucks... they should of thrown the book at those guys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

But first you said divers were closed, now its down to one bird? :-? And your hunting buddies dont seem to be extremely law abiding. Im calling shananigans on this one.

ID ID ID ID!!!!!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Which "diver" is closed in Nebraska this year? Just wondering, because I dont recall hearing any species of duck being off limits anywhere in the country this year for the whole season.

Also if those clowns were my hunting partners that went out during teal season without the proper license/stamps, and trying to hunt with lead, they would not ever go hunting with me again.

EDIT.....Just looked it up on the Nebraska Game and Fish web site. They do have certain times of the season where Pintails and Canvasbacks are closed. Must be the "other diver" that he knows what looks like. :roll: If you are out killing hen bluebills as just another "shiz duck" I do hope you know what a Canvasback looks like.

Nice looking pintail BTW.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorta looks like a ruddy duck......


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

"Which "diver" is closed in Nebraska this year? Just wondering, because I dont recall hearing any species of duck being off limits anywhere in the country this year for the whole season. "

Cans usualy have limited dates on them in most states


----------

